# Screenshot format anpassen



## Kanubelkarl (6. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe ein Programm, das in eine ArrayList<BufferedImages> mehrere png dateien einliest und diese dann mit einem Screenshot vergleicht den das programm mit der Roboter klasse macht. Leider muss ich den Screenshot immer speichern und wieder laden, dass er im png format ist und verglichen werden kann. Gibt es eine möglichkeit die png dateien am anfang zu konvertieren, dass ich sie mit einem reinen Screenshot vergleichen kann, oder den Screenshot zu konvertieren, ohne ihn zu speichern(da das zu lange dauert)
Gruß
Kanubelkarl


----------



## Kanubelkarl (6. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt nochmal eine weile damit beschäftigt und bemerkt, dass meine Screenshots mit getType() eine 1 zurück liefern, was ja für Type_int_RGB steht, kann ich denn in dem Format auch abspeichern? Dann könnte ich meine png dateien ja einfach neu als rgb machen und direkt vergleichen


----------



## Androbin (17. Nov 2015)

Wozu brauchst du denn den Screenshot zwingend als PNG? Kannst du denn nicht einfach direkt die beiden BufferedImage's vergleichen, oder wie jetzt? Zeig' doch mal den entsprechenden Code.


----------

